# murrells inlet jetties in mid october



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be down at Huntington Beach State Park in the middle of October and would love to hook up with some Redfish. From what I hear and read, October seems to be a great fishing month. Is one jetty better than the other? I have a SOT kayak that I can use if i need to. I was planning on using cut mullet or live shrimp under a float. Any info or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You'll get more help if you post on the SC/GA boards, there are quite a few people there who fish those jetties regularly.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

planb said:


> I will be down at Huntington Beach State Park in the middle of October and would love to hook up with some Redfish. From what I hear and read, October seems to be a great fishing month. Is one jetty better than the other? I have a SOT kayak that I can use if i need to. I was planning on using cut mullet or live shrimp under a float. Any info or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> octobor is a great month to fish
> ...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

well if you ever find this....... mid october i would target bull reds. using cut bait or whole blue crabs within casting distance of the surf .


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

october rocks....use live baits


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info. I was planning on only using the kayak if there seemed to be alot of surface activity out of surf casting range, which almost always happens when I dont have my yak. i agree that jetties+tides+boat traffic+wind= DISASTER. maybe i will get lucky and there wont be a ton of people fishing from the jetty. someone mentioned to me in a conversation, 2 sloughs that are about 150-200 yds north of huntington beach parks north parking area. anyone have any knowledge of this? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

The 2 sloughs that your talking about are easy to get to, best fished at high tide. Bring your Kayak for all the creeks in the Inlet. 

Use Google earth for a look see..........


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

is it easier to get to the sloughs from the park side and go north, or from the south jetty? where would you reccommend putting my yak in?


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Kayak's are put in at oyster shell landing on the backside of Huntington Beach State Park. Right next to the park is a oyster recycling station off hwy. 17. There's a sign there and all you do is drive to the waters edge and put in. As time gets closer for your arrival I'll now what days I have off and will show you, or hook you up with stratoyak he's there:fishing: about everyday he'll help you to.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I really appreciate that. Ive only been to the park 2 times and im just trying to make the most of the time I have there. I look forward to meeting you both. I will contact you before we leave and give you my #. thanks again. have a good weekend


----------

